
How are musicians producing synchronised duets with video over the internet? - codecowboy
If internet latency is generally too long (&gt;40ms) for realtime musical collaboration, what is the likely system for achieving this? I am aware of Ninjam which uses an increased delay and musical intervals but that is audio only.
======
codecowboy
E.g.
[https://twitter.com/garybarlow/status/1246467569315221505?s=...](https://twitter.com/garybarlow/status/1246467569315221505?s=21)

With apologies for using Gary Barlow as an example.

